# Tivo Roamio OTA connecting to Mini



## johnpowers (Nov 7, 2016)

Just installed the Roamio OTA and it is working great and need to install Mini for the other TV.

Current installation

Indoor Antenna connected directly to Roamio Ant Connector
Roamio connected to internet via Roamio Wireless
Home has existing Coax that will not be used once Dish cancelled
Please confirm the following will work and is best solution for adding second TV

Purchase Tivo Bridge and Tivo Mini
Connect Roamio Ethernet to Tivo Bridge Ethernet
Connect Tivo Bridge Coax Connector to existing home Coax 
Connect Tivo Mini Moca Connector to existing home Coax in the other room
IIs there a problem running the Roamio OTA wireless to connect to internet and using the Roamio Ethernet port for the Moca connection only? Is there a better way?

For future, if desired, can I add an external Antenna and connect to the existing Coax (where Dish was connected) and simply put a splitter at the Tivo Bridge?

Thank you


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

johnpowers said:


> Is there a problem *running the Roamio OTA wireless to connect to internet and using the Roamio Ethernet port for the Moca connection only?* Is there a better way?


You suspect correctly that this won't work. No TiVo DVR can connect via both wireless and Ethernet, precluding the possibility.

The typical solution for what you're looking to do, absent an Ethernet LAN connection available at the Roamio OTA, is to use a single MoCA adapter at the router location to bridge traffic between the Ethernet LAN and the coax segment, acting as the MoCA access point, and another MoCA adapter at the Roamio OTA to supply the Roamio OTA with a wired network connection via coax/MoCA (connecting the Roamio via Ethernet to the MoCA adapter, and configuring the Roamio for an Ethernet connection). The Mini has built-in MoCA client connectivity and so would just need to connect to the shared coax lines and be configured as a MoCA client.

One thing you haven't mentioned is your Internet connection type. Is your Internet provider cable, DSL, other? As mentioned above, the main bridging MoCA adapter (MoCA access point) will need to the connected both to your shared coax plant and via Ethernet to your router's LAN, to bridge the MoCA/coax traffic to the router -- and via the router to the Internet.

Of course, all this will require that the available (MoCA) coax runs to each location be interconnected, and isolated from the DISH install -- not a problem once DISH is shutdown, assuming a coax run to the router location is also available. Keeping the OTA antenna directly connected to the Roamio OTA is actually ideal, assuming doing so doesn't interfere with the need for a coax run to the shared coax plant.

p.s. I recommend putting together a diagram, however rough (see attached for example), to plan for the new TiVo/MoCA setup, and posting a pic of it, if possible.


----------



## johnpowers (Nov 7, 2016)

krkaufman said:


> You suspect correctly that this won't work. No TiVo DVR can connect via both wireless and Ethernet, precluding the possibility.
> 
> p.s. I recommend putting together a diagram, however rough (see attached for example), to plan for the new TiVo/MoCA setup, and posting a pic of it, if possible.


Thank you for your quick response. Was hoping i would not have to purchase additional MOCA. This is getting expensive and the Tivo Mini is out of stock. My internet is Windstream DSL and separate wiring. I drew a diagram based on my understanding of your recommendation. Since I am only going to have one additional TV would I be better off to remove the Master Bedroom and Family Room from the Splitter and use a female to female F Connector in the Garage? I understand if I am going to add the external antenna I would need everything connected to the Splitter because the Antenna signal would come in on the Master Bedroom Coax.


----------



## mdavej (Aug 13, 2015)

Since your router and Roamio are in the same room, couldn't you just connect the Roamio to the Router directly via Enet cable? That way you wouldn't need 2 bridges. Or is it a problem getting a cable from the router to the Roamio?

If your Modem/Router has only one ethernet port, you may be able to just connect a cheap switch to get more ports since those old DSL modems usually act as routers as well.


----------



## johnpowers (Nov 7, 2016)

They are on opposite sides of the room and no clean way to get the Ethernet cable over there. Plenty of ports on the router.


----------



## mdavej (Aug 13, 2015)

Would there happen to be a phone jack anywhere near the TV? Then you could just relocate the modem.

Alternatively, you could use DECA instead of MOCA. Those are far cheaper, but since Mini doesn't speak DECA, you'd need a total of 3 of them, $25 grand total. 
https://www.amazon.com/DIRECTV-Broadband-DECA-Ethernet-Adapter/dp/B00ZDUQVFU
https://www.amazon.com/DIRECTV-Broadband-Ethernet-Adapter-Generation/dp/B00DVK1ITI

Wiring would be the same as your sketch except you'd add DECA to the Mini and replace the MOCAs with DECA.


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

mdavej said:


> Alternatively, you could use DECA instead of MOCA. Those are far cheaper, but since Mini doesn't speak DECA, you'd need a total of 3 of them, $25 grand total.
> https://www.amazon.com/DIRECTV-Broadband-DECA-Ethernet-Adapter/dp/B00ZDUQVFU
> https://www.amazon.com/DIRECTV-Broadband-Ethernet-Adapter-Generation/dp/B00DVK1ITI
> 
> Wiring would be the same as your sketch except you'd add DECA to the Mini and replace the MOCAs with DECA.


*DECA warning:* Just be aware that DECA would NOT work were the design shifted from an in-room antenna directly connected to the DVR to an external antenna fed via the shared coax plant, per the diagram, since DECA (MoCA Band E) and OTA antenna frequencies overlap. Consider the associated signal frequencies for each:

OTA: 40-806 MHz
cable (TV/Internet): 5-1002 MHz
MoCA (E band, for DirecTV DECA): 475-625 MHz
MoCA (D band, for OTA/CATV): 1125-1675 MHz​


----------



## johnpowers (Nov 7, 2016)

krkaufman said:


> *DECA warning:* Just be aware that DECA would NOT work were the design shifted from an in-room antenna directly connected to the DVR to an external antenna fed via the shared coax plant, per the diagram, since DECA (MoCA Band E) and OTA antenna frequencies overlap. Consider the associated signal frequencies for each:
> 
> OTA: 40-806 MHz
> cable (TV/Internet): 5-1002 MHz
> ...


Krkaufman- Are you satisfied DECA is a good solution if I stick with internal antenna.


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

johnpowers said:


> Are you satisfied DECA is a good solution if I stick with internal antenna.


Sure. As @mdavej said, you'd also need a DECA adapter at the Mini location (for a total of 3 DECA adapters), but since you'd only have DECA signals on the shared coax it would work fine.

And if you go with DECA, you can stick with the existing SWiM splitter, since it should be optimized for DECA (DirecTV MoCA), rather than OTA/CATV MoCA.

Note that you could add a network switch at the Roamio OTA or Mini location if you have additional Ethernet-capable devices that could benefit from the wired MoCA (DECA) network connection. And the same goes for any other rooms where you might have Ethernet-capable devices that would benefit from a wired connection. Your MoCA (DECA) network needn't be reserved just for your TiVo devices, and the more the merrier at DECA pricing.


----------



## johnpowers (Nov 7, 2016)

krkaufman said:


> Sure. As @mdavej said, you'd also need a DECA adapter at the Mini location (for a total of 3 DECA adapters), but since you'd only have DECA signals on the shared coax it would work fine.
> 
> And if you go with DECA, you can stick with the existing SWiM splitter, since it should be optimized for DECA (DirecTV MoCA), rather than OTA/CATV MoCA.
> 
> Note that you could add a network switch at the Roamio OTA or Mini location if you have additional Ethernet-capable devices that could benefit from the wired MoCA (DECA) network connection. And the same goes for any other rooms where you might have Ethernet-capable devices that would benefit from a wired connection. Your MoCA (DECA) network needn't be reserved just for your TiVo devices, and the more the merrier at DECA pricing.


I decided to go MOCA since I may install external antenna in the future. I ordered a 3 way splitter for the garage and since I will not be installing an antenna at this time, do I need to put anything on the In port on the Splitter?

Thanks again for all your help.


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

I recommend putting a "PoE" MoCA filter on that splitter input, to reflect the MoCA signals, and even a 75-ohm terminator to seal things off.


----------



## Brian Vaughn (Jun 14, 2018)

I've joined this forum so as to pursue an inquiry similar to the one that John Powers started with this thread last November. I am trying to decide whether to buy the Roamio OTA VOX for one of two TVs, together with a Mini VOX for the second TV. Alas, I am completely out of my depth when discussing the subject and trying to understand the information posted on this forum ... but I must press on. Please bear with me as I describe what I think can be done. I'd like to know whether this scheme should produce a good result (and where are the flaws).

(1) I'm planning to use an indoor antenna (such as the Mohu ReLeaf), to be connected directly to the Roamio OTA, which will be located inside a cabinet housing the main TV. The Roamio OTA will be connected to the TV by an HDMI cable.

(2) My internet modem and router are located in a closet about 35 feet from that TV cabinet. I can run an ethernet cable from the Roamio OTA to the router in that closet. I also can run another ethernet cable from that router to the second TV, a distance of about 25 feet.

(3) At the location of the second TV, that second ethernet cable will be connected to the Mini VOX, which in turn will be connected to the second TV.

And thus, I hope, I will have a functional network of two TVs and a DVR that both TVs can use. I would welcome any comments. Thank you.


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

Brian Vaughn said:


> I've joined this forum so as to pursue an inquiry similar to the one that John Powers started with this thread last November. I am trying to decide whether to buy the Roamio OTA VOX for one of two TVs, together with a Mini VOX for the second TV. Alas, I am completely out of my depth when discussing the subject and trying to understand the information posted on this forum ... but I must press on. Please bear with me as I describe what I think can be done. I'd like to know whether this scheme should produce a good result (and where are the flaws).
> 
> (1) I'm planning to use an indoor antenna (such as the Mohu ReLeaf), to be connected directly to the Roamio OTA, which will be located inside a cabinet housing the main TV. The Roamio OTA will be connected to the TV by an HDMI cable.
> 
> ...


Yep, that should work fine; the biggest potential roadblock is whether the chosen antenna will be able to pull-in your targeted OTA signals.


----------



## johnpowers (Nov 7, 2016)

Agree with kraufman, your setup should work fine with maybe the indoor antenna limiting your channels? If you are not happy with the indoor antenna do you have the capability to install an attic or outside antenna? Antennas Direct antennasdirect.com can give you a good idea of your available channels. I have been extremely happy with my Tivo products. I use it in addition to Hulu so my total monthly TV expense is $39.99.


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

Echoing @johnpowers' suggestion, you can check what antenna you'd need for your location via a number of websites:

antennasdirect.com
tvfool.com
antennaweb.org


----------



## Brian Vaughn (Jun 14, 2018)

Thanks, @krkaufman and @johnpowers, for your supportive responses to my posting. I'll forge ahead, and when the network is up and running, I'll report back.

As for OTA reception ... I'm lucky to live on a hillside directly across San Francisco Bay from Sutro Tower, the major broadcasting site in the Bay Area. I have an unobstructed view of it (13 miles away) from the window where the antenna will be installed. To test reception, I connected the antenna to the TV and, incredibly, received 80 channels, including some from another tower a few miles away from Sutro Tower!

I will use only the major broadcasters (ABC, CBS, FOX, NBC, PBS, The CW) plus half a dozen second-stringers -- 30 channels altogether. That prompts a question about the Roamio OTA. I believe I've read somewhere that it will enable me to indicate, somehow, which channels I want to view (or which ones I do NOT want to view), so that when looking at the guide, I will see only those channels listed in the guide. Is that correct?


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

Brian Vaughn said:


> That prompts a question about the Roamio OTA. I believe I've read somewhere that it will enable me to indicate, somehow, which channels I want to view (or which ones I do NOT want to view), so that when looking at the guide, I will see only those channels listed in the guide. Is that correct?


If I may. The guide runs from your channel list. Those are the channels that are from your DMA or zipcode. You can also scan for more channels. The guide can be set to three levels. The "All" setting shows everything in your channel list. Next is "My Channels" which are those you check in the channel list. Then there is "Favorites" which are those you select to be special. I'm cable so my feed has 400 channels. I pay for 200. My checked channels are about 40 and Favorites are 20. Mostly I select Favorites, but sometimes I may switch to My Channels. When doing a Search, only My Channels and Favorites are included. When viewing the guide you can change the view and how any channel is defined. Hope this helps.

With a Mini on Hydra, it controls its own channels and Apps. Non-Hydra is host dependent.


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

Brian Vaughn said:


> That prompts a question about the Roamio OTA. I believe I've read somewhere that it will enable me to indicate, somehow, which channels I want to view (or which ones I do NOT want to view), so that when looking at the guide, I will see only those channels listed in the guide. Is that correct?


Older, similar answer to Joe's, here ... Is It Worth It To Manage TiVo's Channel List? ... but with the following critical highlight:


krkaufman said:


> *CRITICAL:* Most importantly, The TiVo DVR will only record programs from channels selected in the 'My Channels' channel list.



Also, Re:


JoeKustra said:


> With a Mini on Hydra, it controls its own channels and Apps. *Non-Hydra is host dependent.*


A Mini running Encore/TE3 is limited in which channel list can be displayed, based on what channel list is currently configured for its host DVR. >See this post< for more info on this LONG-standing bug -- that was at least remedied in Hydra.

p.s. Thanks for this reminder, Joe. That makes a couple key fixes available only in Hydra:

Mini channel list selection autonomy
Smooth Video Window transitions


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

I need to check this:
471688 In Apps, Add & Manage Apps and Reorder Tool Tip may be displayed. These options should not be displayed in TiVo Mini.

It may have been "fixed".

TiVo Customer Support

Hydra Mini controls its apps and guide display. It does not have a separate channel list and it can't edit the channel list.


----------

